# How do you mount a shelf on the wall with no hardware showing?



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

I just want to know how to mount a shelf on the wall with no hardware showing looking like there is nothing supporting the shelf. I'm working on a shelf right now and just want to know how. Plz and Thx


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

two methods come to mind, ok 3

you can buy hardware that is almost invisible, which pinches the shelf and I have used them for glass shelving and wood shelving

you can screw the shelf to the wall, via the opposite sideof the wall

you can drill parallel holes into the back of the shelf, another set of holes in the bottom. Drive threaded rod into wall studs, slide shelf via holes onto threaded rod, insert nut onto threaded rod via holes drilled under the shelf, tighten nuts, plug bottom holes.

2 cents


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

•1 Measure the thickness and length of your shelf.

•2
Cut three wood strips to a length equal to the length of your shelf, plus 2 inches. For example, a 30-inch shelf would need strips cut to 32 inches long. Take the width of your saw blade into account while cutting.

•3
Cut two other wood strips to a length equal to the thickness of your shelf. A one-inch shelf would need one-inch strips. Take the width of your saw blade into account while cutting.

•4
Arrange the two short strips and two of the three long strips into a rectangular frame. The 2-inch edges of the short strips should abut the 2-inch faces of the long strips. Glue in place, then reinforce with three 1 1/2-inch wood screws per connection, a total of 12 screws.

•5
Cut the remaining strip to a width that matches the total width of the frame you've built. Mount that strip to the back of the frame using wood glue and six evenly spaced 1 1/2-inch wood screws per long strip.

•6
Sand all faces of the bracket. If desired, paint or stain to match or complement the shelf.

•7
Mount the bracket to the wall using 3-inch wood screws, each drilled through the back plate and into a wall stud behind. Position the bracket so it crosses at least two wall studs.

•8
Coat the inside of your bracket with wood glue. Slide your shelf into the bracket, then screw in place with one 1 1/2-inch wood screw for every 2 inches of board length. Screw in place on both the top and bottom faces. Wipe away excess glue.

Read more: How to Make Hidden Shelf Brackets | eHow.com http://www.ehow.com/how_6632475_make-hidden-shelf-brackets.html#ixzz10Ur2PQVh


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

Have a look at this post.
http://lumberjocks.com/projects/4302


----------



## Lenny (Sep 28, 2008)

Hi Mark. I guess there are mutliple ways to do it. The ones I have seen involve a rather substantial shelf in terms of thickness. That's because the shelf is placed on a cleat or rods of some sort that support its weight. Here are a couple of links to look at. Do a Google search on "how to install a floating shelf" for other options. Good luck.

"Shelf 1": http://www.diyadvice.com/diy/built-ins/shelves/floating-shelf/

"Shelf2": http://www.ehow.com/how_7180729_build-floating-wall-shelf.html


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

ok thx alot gang….it cleared my mind up


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

I've done this several times with sliding dovetails and screws hidden inside the dovetail.


----------



## thiel (May 21, 2009)

It's a cheat, but ikea makes some great hardware for this. It's called Ekby. A little hardware shows, but really an excellent easy and cheap solution.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Use a hollow core door for the shelf.

Cut it as wide as you want the shelf.

Cut a 2×2 so it will fit in the hollow portion.

Screw the 2X2 to the wall.

Slide the door (shelf) on the 2X2 and put some screws down ito the 2X2 and up from the bottom.

If the door is wide enough then you can get 2 shelfs from one door.

Wala


----------



## MOJOE (Jun 13, 2009)

French cleat!!!!


----------



## Bobmedic (Sep 24, 2010)

Keyhole router bit or keyhole hardware gets hidden behind the shelf


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

okay so i went and bought the hardware for the floating shelf….funny thing is….it only comes with a shelf in a kit and it was cheaper to buy the kit than it was just to buy hardware to whip it up myself….the shelf is in my scrap bin (the shelf i bought) and the hardware is going with my project lol ….the shelf it came with was a piece of garbage


----------

